# drawing from horse show



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

This isn't a drawing? It's a digital manipulation.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Why do you lie? That is so obviously not a drawing. So immature!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

the person did it on photobucket. when i said my drawing i did not mean it like i drew it, i ment like it was me clippy and my friend, that the person drew on the computer. Gosh


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Nobody drew it on a computer, either. It's just processing.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

well the person said he drew it onna computer so idk *shrugs*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I forget what exactly it is called, but what they did was similar to when you click "invert colour" in MSPaint. It's not inverted but it's something similar to that which is what they are talking about.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

just so yall know, im not lying, the person could be, but im not.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Its like the "Sketch" feature on Picnik. It just makes your photos look sketchy. You can make it more faded or realistic too.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I thought it kinda looked like a drawing? IMO

Its really cool though!


EDIT: Nevermind I saw the original photo


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> just so yall know, im not lying, the person could be, but im not.


I know what you mean. A fellow that worked at our local airport did family drawings that way.I did'nt even know you could do that with a putor',Boy I thought he was good:lol:
Any way I know you are proud of your drawing,Also keep it up at the shows.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, thanks?haha


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a feature on photoshop called Sketch.

That's pretty much what it does.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

It does appear that _some _of it was edited by hand... but not much, and very strange pieces of it, at that, lol.

ETA: Good to see that tie down OFF of Clippy's face, and a loose rein on him. :]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah^^ i can't believe the progress he has made as to when i fisrt got him. All of your peoples advice helped me and clippy greatly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's one of the glass finishes on photoshop.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish that guy wouldnt of lied to me...


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_So many people use that editing tool to fake 'drawing', so lame. You can tell it's digitally edited. _


----------

